# Music for the soul



## wclark5 (Mar 6, 2004)

As I am sitting here at my tying desk, and listening to my 1 cd of Alan Cayn streamside confessions, that I have almost wore out, I wanted to get some suggestions on what else is out there to give a try. I tend to enjoy folk music the most. I also like Jazz, and easy rock. I like the Streamside confessions because it takes me up north and to the places I know. Any suggestions?


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Alan has 2 other cd's that are really great, Hey a Fish and A Pint O Alan Cayn.He is a really good friend of mine so I could tell you where to pick them up. Also River Songs by Brian Flechsig and Charlie Weaver is a good cd.


----------



## wclark5 (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks for the input. If you can pm me with the info I would appreciate it. Is Alan reachable, or does he stay off the radar?


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

info sent!


----------



## buffelhead (Sep 13, 2005)

This ass clown sounds like Pluto from the Mickey Mouse club. How can you listen to this???


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

WOW! wclark5 seems to enjoy Alan's work,as do I.His music style is Folk/Celtic/Irish and is not everyones taste of music. I really dont see the need to use derogatory names if you dont care for that style of music.Alan happens to be a very good friend of mine and if you have never met him you wouldnt know He is very likeable and friendly to all
so to call him an "ass clown" well that was kind of rude!!


----------



## wclark5 (Mar 6, 2004)

Troutlord1 said:


> WOW! wclark5 seems to enjoy Alan's work,as do I.His music style is Folk/Celtic/Irish and is not everyones taste of music. I really dont see the need to use derogatory names if you dont care for that style of music.Alan happens to be a very good friend of mine and if you have never met him you wouldnt know He is very likeable and friendly to all
> so to call him an "ass clown" well that was kind of rude!!



I hope that the adminstrators are monitoring these posts. I agree with Troutlord1. Your comments are inappropriate and and no need to suggest any of your favorites. I most likely don't have the floor to ceiling speakers to appreciate it.


----------



## go dog go (Apr 20, 2006)

wclark5 said:


> As I am sitting here at my tying desk, and listening to my 1 cd of Alan Cayn streamside confessions, that I have almost wore out, I wanted to get some suggestions on what else is out there to give a try. I tend to enjoy folk music the most. I also like Jazz, and easy rock. I like the Streamside confessions because it takes me up north and to the places I know. Any suggestions?


 

I enjoy troll for trout. a local band out of grand rapids


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I forgot to mention Chasin' Steel. A U.P. Bluegrass band, they are pretty good too. Cant go wrong with either them,Alan or Brian and Charlie.Never hear Troll for Trout but I am sure they are good too since they all have 
Michigan ties!!!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> buffelhead has not made any friends yet


No suprise.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

2PawsRiver said:


> No suprise.:lol::lol::lol:


I still cant figure out why?!!! :lol:


----------



## esoxfly (Oct 16, 2009)

Depends on what "mood" you're in. Sometimes when tying in the wee hours of the morning after a few drinks, I like Willie or Gordon Lightfoot. For daytime, sunshine tying, I'll admit it....I like John Denver now and then.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> For daytime, sunshine tying, I'll admit it....I like John Denver now and then.



Wow Jeff, I would never admit that in public. 






Even though I do have two of his albums in my CD Rack............:lol:


----------



## esoxfly (Oct 16, 2009)

Meh, he gets a bad rap.

But I make fun of people who listen to Yanni or John Tesh, so to each their own I suppose.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I usually tie to some Ronnie Earl, Joe Bonnamassa, Walter Trout or some other blues. 

Come to think of it, I usually fish to the blues too. My quarry isn't afraid of motors, and it actually seems to like the blues.:lol:

AT least it always seems to follow the bait back to the boat, even if it doesn't eat it.........:lol:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Youtubed "Alan Cayn" and found a couple songs he did live. Seems like a really nice guy, the song where he sings with a little girl about telling mom is cute.

I will publicly admit that I too am a John Denver fan. I am fortunate though as I enjoy everything from Patsy Cline to Eminem. When I was a kid the first group of "8 Tracks" I wore out included Santana, Boston, Barrry White and Jim Chroche.

Catch you later headed to the stand.


----------



## misfit1III8 (Jul 11, 2009)

Troutlord1 said:


> I forgot to mention Chasin' Steel. A U.P. Bluegrass band, they are pretty good too. Cant go wrong with either them,Alan or Brian and Charlie.Never hear Troll for Trout but I am sure they are good too since they all have
> Michigan ties!!!


I second Chasin' Steel .... Great band and great people!


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

2Paws,there used to be more Alan Cayn videos on youtube. I am the "official" maker for his vids but there was a misunderstanding and miscommunication so I pulled them. But I am in the process of restoring/remaking some so look for them in the near future.


----------



## buffelhead (Sep 13, 2005)

How about the songs titled:

" I buy orvis gear to be a true fly fisher" or 
" Yes these are new waders, how can you tell?" or my personal favorite
" Where can I buy a line straightner?":gaga:


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Alans River of Sand. I just made the video and got it up

YouTube - River of Sand Alan Cayn (Michigans Ausable River)


----------



## wclark5 (Mar 6, 2004)

That is so AWSOME!!!!!!


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks Wclark5! was a fun video to make. Great song,everytime I fish the Ausable that song goes thru my head,even when I am stringing up my Orvis rod or pulling my Simms waders up.it makes me feel like a "true" fly fisher!!:lol:


----------



## LushLife (Mar 3, 2008)

how do you wear out a cd?


----------



## crawwdaddy (Oct 23, 2009)

snaggers


----------



## wclark5 (Mar 6, 2004)

Thank's for all the input! I am reassured to know I am in the right club. I must admit, when I think or listen to John Denver, very fond memories come to mind. I am a little behind techno wise. I don't own an mp3 player or Ipod. Here is a question for you! Do any of you take such devices on the stream with you?


----------

